# leaf blower echo or stihl??



## storman

Looking to get a new leaf blower to replace my old echo. Looking for info good or bad from anyone who has or has used the echo pb-770 and the stihl br600 magnum. I have had the echo for years but its time to get a new one and i am looking at both models.


----------



## sylvan19

Stihl!!!!!!! Sorry I don't know the model number off hand but I purchased a Stihl back pack blower for my cottage 4 years ago. I use that thing almost every time I go up and it runs like a champ. I have a ton of pine trees and oak trees on our property so the amount of needles and leaves gets to be overwhelming. I just can't say enough good things about it and I wouldn't even consider buying anything else.


----------



## -Axiom-

You can't go wrong with either.
I have purchased and used both over the years the only difference is that the Stihls broke after a *lot of long hard use *and the Echos never died.


----------



## fisherjam

I love my sthil br 600! Five years old and going strong! Never had one problem.


----------



## on_point

Used to work for a landscape company and used to run both stihl and echo and in my opinion both make excellent products. Personally I would look at which one have the better local supplier for parts. Not that you are going to need them for the blowers but seeing as how both of these models are commercial grade blowers you won't be able to get parts unless you go directly to a dealer.


----------



## Fishndude

They are comparable. Like someone else mentioned, get what you can have fixed conveniently. The backpack versions are a lot easier to use for large jobs. All blowers can blow air 180 mph. Look at the amount of air they blow in a minute, rather than the speed they blow the air.


----------



## storman

I cant say anything bad about my old echo back pack its 12 years old and getting a little worn out still starts and runs fine but its getting low on power and as long as i am going to replace it i plan to go bigger.I use it all summer and 4-5 hours a week in the fall moving oak leaves a long distance usually when i have time off to get it done the leaves are wet. I may change brands just because the stihl dealer is closer.


----------



## FERG 06

storman said:


> I cant say anything bad about my old echo back pack its 12 years old and getting a little worn out still starts and runs fine but its getting low on power and as long as i am going to replace it i plan to go bigger.I use it all summer and 4-5 hours a week in the fall moving oak leaves a long distance usually when i have time off to get it done the leaves are wet. I may change brands just because the stihl dealer is closer.


Before you get rid of the stihl you might want to check the muffler screen and the exhaust port for clogging. A common problem when there is a power loss. If it is clogged watch the age of your fuel mix and not make more than you can use in a month. If the fuel dosen't get old then a change of your brand of oil might be needed.


----------



## River Keeper

storman said:


> Looking to get a new leaf blower to replace my old echo. Looking for info good or bad from anyone who has or has used the echo pb-770 and the stihl br600 magnum. I have had the echo for years but its time to get a new one and i am looking at both models.


 No idea which one my neighbor uses.But its pretty cool when a few inches of powder snow falls and hes uses his leaf blower to clean his driveway.To be honest it works better than anything i seen  River Keeper


----------



## Zofchak

I used both Echos and Stihl when I had my landscaping company and they're both good products. The Stihl blowers get the nod for weight to power ratio and tend to be more comfortable to use. The Echo's are definitely more durable as the frames are heavier and the strap system on the backpack is much better. 

If using it just for home use I would say the Stihl blowers would be your best choice, but if its' going to get abused and thrown around the Echo blower will last a lot longer.


----------



## braddavis

I like Hitachi RB24EAP ( *Gas leaf blower*). Started with ease. It's not heavy and is easy to handle. I'm not quite sure that I am getting 170 MPH. Maybe, after. I use it for a while it will put out more air speed. I do live at 8100 feet altitued so maybe that is the reason for less than normal performance. Anyway, I do like the blower and I intend on keeping it and using it. :yikes:


----------



## grapestomper

I have had the stihl for several years. Maybe 10. Not sure on the model # though. Its a backpack unit. Runs like a champ. I don't know anything about the other brand. I own most everything stihl and have no reason to switch at this point.


----------



## chuckinduck

By chance have you looked at the red max line? I always like to see what the pros are using. And I see more landscapers using red max brand now then any other. I do love stihl products though.


----------



## knu2xs

While it's not a Stihl or Echo, the RedMax HB281 is also a nice choice.

Up until yesterday afternoon I had an Echo PB251 and a RedMax HB281 but that all changed when someone got into our garage and took our two Stihl string trimmers & chainsaw as well as the two blowers mentioned above.

When I replace the blower(s) I'm going with the RedMax but will stick with Stihl for the trimmer (FS 100 RX.) Our two sons borrow a blower from us on a regular basis and they always chose the RedMax, even though both were always right there. If our youngest son would have kept the RedMax at his house one more day the thief wouldn't have snagged that one. Our son brought it back the night before. 

What I liked about the RedMax was it's light weight, good power and the fact that to start it, which it always did easily, you just had to choke it without any other switch involved. To turn it off you just pushed a switch, on the handle, that was spring loaded and that was the only time you used the switch. With the Echo you had to make sure that the on/off switch was in the "run" position in order to start it.

To add insult to injury the thief also took my mixed gas can for the equipment that they swiped. The Police Officer that took the report said that the "perp" was probably in a car because of all of the stuff that they didn't take. If they would have been in a truck they could have made a big haul.......


----------



## Fishndude

braddavis said:


> I like Hitachi RB24EAP ( *Gas leaf blower*). Started with ease. It's not heavy and is easy to handle. I'm not quite sure that I am getting 170 MPH. Maybe, after. I use it for a while it will put out more air speed. I do live at 8100 feet altitued so maybe that is the reason for less than normal performance. Anyway, I do like the blower and I intend on keeping it and using it. :yikes:


You resurrected a 3 year old post for this?


----------



## goodworkstractors

I have had my Echo back pack blower and trimmer for 8 seasons. They are the two most reliable tools that I own. Very easy to start even after sitting all winter. Won't hesitate to buy them again whenever the time comes.


----------



## braddavis

I want to help every one choose the best leaf blower.


----------



## leafblower88

A three in one capability; it can function as a vacuum, a blower and a leaf shredder, all of which are highly effective
Highly powerful, delivering air speeds of up to 235 mph and a volume of about 390 cfm, hence capable of moving a considerable amount of leaves.
Has a variable speed motor, which allows for a better control of the blower
A rugged metal impeller for improved mulching experience
Has a Quick-Release Latch, hence allows the us3er to switch it into a vacuum fast and without any tools
Comes with vacuum tubes, blower tubes, a power unit and a vacuum bag.
http://www.leafblowercenter.com/best-electric/


----------



## METTLEFISH

Both = JUNK!


----------



## merryjohn2088

braddavis said:


> I like Hitachi RB24EAP ( *Gas leaf blower*). Started with ease. It's not heavy and is easy to handle. I'm not quite sure that I am getting 170 MPH. Maybe, after. I use it for a while it will put out more air speed. I do live at 8100 feet altitued so maybe that is the reason for less than normal performance. Anyway, I do like the blower and I intend on keeping it and using it. :yikes:





Fishndude said:


> You resurrected a 3 year old post for this?


User has been banned any way.


----------

